
Jeffrey Katz: Google's Monopoly and Internet Freedom - kevinSuttle
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303830204577448792246251470-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwODEwNDgyWj.html
======
kevinSuttle
In case you think (other than semantic markup) that SEO is actually a thing
you can "do". Needless to say, since the WSJ is a major publication, Google
quickly posted a rebuttal.
[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2012/06/setting-
recor...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2012/06/setting-record-
straight-competition-in.html)

